# Washing Machine Help... pump won't come off shaft



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Trying to fix my washer. My Whirlpool Elite Top Loading washer will not agitate or spin but it does drain. I've watched a bunch of DIY videos and bought a new motor coupling. After much effort (and most definitely not as easy as the videos would suggest) finally got the control panel open and then the 3 sided cover off the tub/motor/etc... Now, the 2 clips are removed from the pump but the pump will NOT come off the shaft. In no way does it resemble the easy action in all the videos of just pulling the pump off. What could be the problem? Is it corroded to the shaft? Do I need to force it off and then just have to buy a new pump? 

I've sprayed it with a dab of WD40 and have used a blow dryer (as someone else I asked suggested) to warm it and maybe loosen it but nothing has worked. 

The pump wiggles left and right and pulls a little in and out but part is still stuck to the shaft. 

Any input would be appreciated...

Lavender Blue


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Look for a set screw?

WD40 is not a good penetrating oil. Get some and use it. 

Pump wiggles on the shaft. could there be damage in there that keeps it from coming off?


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Doesn't appear to be anything beyond the spring clips as shown in at least 3 different youtube videos. What I'm guessing (and wondering if someone can confirm) is that a plastic collar around the metal part that slides onto the shaft has broken and that the metal bit that make contact w/shaft has corroded and stuck in in place. 

There was one video that showed a guy using a pipe to bust the pump off in pieces... that would be my last resort but is looking more and more like that is what I'll have to do. I've already checked the part on ebay and it is reasonable if I can get the old one busted off. Still... would rather not bust it off.... 

I'm unclear as to your meaning here: "WD40 is not a good penetrating oil. Get some and use it." Do you mean I should get some good penetrating oil? If so, what do you suggest?

Thanks,
LB


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Have you looked at the vids on www.repairclinic.com and www.appliancepartspros.com? Theirs are some of the better, more detailed, videos.

We've done this repair ourselves on our top loader and I don't remember it being an issue.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I have watched the videos. I have watched LOTS of videos. The only one that showed me anything different was from a recycler showing how to take a pipe to the pump and bust it off in pieces. Every single other video I found shows the handy-dandy DIY guy smoothly removing the pump with no trouble at all. I'm thinking I could do a video of me taking apart my washer and it would show how much trouble we had getting the control panel off and then all the trouble we've had with the pump only to end up busting it off with a hammer and hauling the whole thing out the door.... hmmm... wonder what the price per pound of scrap metal is right now.....

Thanks for the input and suggestions.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry, I understand it's frustrating. Your post did make me lol a little bit though. :grin::ashamed:

I found this, hope it helps:

*I have a Kenmore washer model number 110.26822690. The pump leaks & I removed the two clips and the two hoses from the pump and the pump won't come off. *



Answers (2)
 On something like this I suspect that the water leaking from the pump rusted the motor shaft. If the motor shaft is rusted the pump & motor will need to be replaced. Sometimes you can crack the old pump & force it off of the motor & then file or sand off the rust on the motor shaft. If you have a lot of rust, you will need to replace the motor.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Ah! Happy to make you smile... The only way to cope with these sorts of things is with a sense of humor. It has its place.

And that tidbit you found is the most helpful I've seen anywhere. It gives me something to go on. Not sure we'll bother replacing the motor if the shaft is too damaged. 

I've learned a lot in this whole process. It think one of the most important is the importance of maybe a yearly taking apart of the washer to clean and oil and check on corrosion. 

LB


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Got the pump and motor off together, replaced the coupling being careful to tap it flush on the shaft mounts as per the videos I found on the internet, put everything back and tested the agitator/spin function.... it works! Checked for a leak from the pump and didn't find one. Yay! Though I will keep an eye on that. 

One of the plastic sides to the motor coupling had a split in the center of the ring preventing a good resistance on the shaft.

Tomorrow: scrub some of the corrosion off the metal framework and oil it (can't spray paint it in the house), clean the pan under the washer, the floor, and try to get the fiddly cover back on right. It wobbles and is difficult to place exactly right. 

I expect problems if I ever have to remove the whole agitator. The bolt holding it doesn't look good.

Thanks for the help. Much appreciated. It feels really good to this 50ish year old mamma of 3 and gramma to 8 to have fixed something for myself (with a some muscle help from dh and knowledgeable input from strangers) and learned good things in the process. 

Lavender Blue


----------

